# Costs of running a viv



## Yasheritsa (Aug 28, 2013)

hello, I live with my mum and step dad... waiting to get my own place.
my step dad says that our reptiles are taking up £10 worth of electric a week and wants me to pay that extra a week (I don't mind if true.)

I currently pay an extra £5 for electric. 

what I have running:
2 vivariums (do have a 3rd but not in use. atm)
- 1 that has a long bar light (donno specific names/wattage.)
- 1 that has energy saving bulb
(they have extra thing but are not in use until I get my own place.)
for Bearded dragons. lights on about 12 hours a day.

1 hovabator (holding 12 eggs), always switched on.

thx, first time using this site


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

costs me an extra £5pw for running 4 single vivs and two viv stacks of 3 vivs. And one of them is my boscs big viv that needs higher temps etc, so you using £10 a week seems a bit high to me.


----------



## Yasheritsa (Aug 28, 2013)

ok well he does tend to over exaggerate, my partner didn't think it would cost that much either. but wanted to ask people here.

also he suggested to me that I turn the hovabator off at night (as far as im aware this is not a good idea so I haven't done this, but then im new to breeding reptiles.)


----------



## Tomshady (Aug 14, 2013)

not sure but i think you can get a tester to see how much energy its using


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You're probably using no more than a tenner a month


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Tell your step dad hes a Goit and he should stfu!! While throwing a tenna at him...
Repeat once a month...


----------



## Yasheritsa (Aug 28, 2013)

ok thx for info, and he argued for about an hour till I couldn't be bothered to argue so, he owes me money and im taking it off that instead now lol 

thx for info


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

Next time he asks for money, drop whatever you're holding, and storm off screaming 'YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD' 

That ought to sort it  but seriously. I run my whole house (2 bed stone terrace on a ore pay meter which usually work out dearer ) on a touch under 15 quid a week and I have five vivs on 150w ceramics, two vivs on mats and two rubs on mats, a cooling fan on 24/7 and everything in my house is electric (no gas oven etc)


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Get one of those electricity monitors and hook it up to the mains in power line. Turn your vivs off fully and see what it goes down to. Turn them back on and that is your price per hour which will be like 1p.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

find out the wattage as that helps a lot but a 100watt bulb running for 12 hours a day is less than £4 a month, a 50watt would be less than £2 a month, so you should be able to work it out now, check the bulbs it is probably written on those what the wattage is.


----------

